# Exeter, Devon



## Foxylady

Some news about a couple of sites in Exeter.

*St Loye's Occupational Therapy College.*

Went past on the bus yesterday and it's mostly been demolished now. Just half of one of the larger buildings left plus a small front building which _might_ be saved, as it's architecturally interesting. The rest of the site has been flattened. 
Missed out on that one. 

*Heavitree Road Houses.*

Some of the old, Victorian / Edwardian houses have gone to make way for what looks like a multi-storey car park. So much for the park & ride scheme!  It's in the Livery Dole area next to the council's Occupational Therapy dept, (oddly enough), also in one of the Edwardian buildings. Has anyone seen this? I'm wondering if more are due to be demolished. I hope not, but it might be worth watching out for.


----------



## Pincheck

I have noticed the they don't leave schools and colleges for long before Knocking them down the reasons ? probably health and safety ?. Some times developers can't see past the land resale value i now our council is like that


----------



## highcannons

*Redevelopment*

Looks like its all for the 'redevelopment'. Some story on St.Loyes here, http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/Exeter-retirement-village-plans-revealed/story
and there was mention of Heavitree Road earlier this year in council meetings....dunno what features they intend to keep...are any graded?


----------



## Foxylady

highcannons said:


> ...are any graded?


Just thought I'd have a quick look at the listed buildings site but 20 minutes in and I'm only a third of the way down the list for Exeter. Only found two in Heavitree so far. I've only just realised that they're listed numerically. No wonder the streets are all over the place!!!


----------



## highcannons

Foxylady said:


> Just thought I'd have a quick look at the listed buildings site but 20 minutes in and I'm only a third of the way down the list for Exeter. Only found two in Heavitree so far. I've only just realised that they're listed numerically. No wonder the streets are all over the place!!!



Yeah, Isca Dumnoniorum as the Romans called it has been around for a while. It's a great place for wandering round. Masses of interesting buildings - havn't been down the tunnels yet tho'


----------



## SaffronP

I haven't been up to Exeter for a long time. Does anyone know what they ended up doing with the old Bishop Blackall School building (Pennsylvania Road, I think). It's quite hard to find much about it on the Internet and the last I read was that it was going to be student accommodation. There was also the old school building next to St. James Park that was part of Bishop Blackall too. Both of them beautiful buildings and I was lucky enough to go to school at both of them just before they closed down.


----------



## UrbanX

Boo! lots of  as they seem to flatten you area. 
Weird thing to hope for, but I hope a lot of areas become derelict for you!  

P.S What chance has anyone got at interview stage with an address ending in "Livery Dole area"...


----------



## audi-adam

im still waiting for them to close hevitree hospital , i think theres only the nhs dentists place (that you have to pay for  what do i pay tax and ni for again?) and a few odd departments , cant see it staying open for too much longer lol of course i could be talking shite


----------



## Foxylady

highcannons said:


> Masses of interesting buildings - havn't been down the tunnels yet tho'


I know, it's a great place for architecture. I'm gradually getting the ones that interest me onto my website. The underpassage is great...been a couple of times; once outside normal hours to do some filming for a uni project...but haven't been for years. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Foxylady

SaffronP said:


> Does anyone know what they ended up doing with the old Bishop Blackall School building (Pennsylvania Road, I think). It's quite hard to find much about it on the Internet and the last I read was that it was going to be student accommodation. There was also the old school building next to St. James Park that was part of Bishop Blackall too. Both of them beautiful buildings and I was lucky enough to go to school at both of them just before they closed down.


You might have already seen this one Saffron, but I found this archaeological report submitted before building work begins. Dated June this year. 
http://archaeologydataservice.ac.uk...78-1/dissemination/pdf/exeterar1-103975_1.pdf
Also came across an estate agent advert for a new building on the old tennis court site, and as above it's for student accomodation.


----------



## Foxylady

UrbanX said:


> P.S What chance has anyone got at interview stage with an address ending in "Livery Dole area"...



Especially as it was where executions took place! 

Here you go...

"From the Old English Leofhere who owned the land and dole, meaning a piece of land. ...the first mention of Livery Dole was in a deed of 1 August 1278, and again in an Act of Parliament in 1437. Henry VI was met by clergymen from Exeter...at Livery Dole in 1452.

Livery Dole was used as a place of execution for those who committed murder, witchcraft, heresy or treason up until 1537 when the City of Exeter became a county in its own right."

Taken from Exeter Memories.
http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/em/_places/liverydole.php


----------



## Foxylady

audi-adam said:


> im still waiting for them to close hevitree hospital...


Ah, is that the old, concrete-cancer one next to the new one? I've been wondering about that myself.


----------



## highcannons

Foxylady said:


> Especially as it was where executions took place!
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> "From the Old English Leofhere who owned the land and dole, meaning a piece of land. ...the first mention of Livery Dole was in a deed of 1 August 1278, and again in an Act of Parliament in 1437. Henry VI was met by clergymen from Exeter...at Livery Dole in 1452.
> 
> Livery Dole was used as a place of execution for those who committed murder, witchcraft, heresy or treason up until 1537 when the City of Exeter became a county in its own right."
> 
> Taken from Exeter Memories.
> http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/em/_places/liverydole.php



Thanks lots, thats an interesting website. I shall read that with pleasure....


----------



## SaffronP

> You might have already seen this one Saffron, but I found this archaeological report submitted before building work begins. Dated June this year.
> http://archaeologydataservice.ac.uk/...1-103975_1.pdf
> Also came across an estate agent advert for a new building on the old tennis court site, and as above it's for student accomodation.



Thank you, Foxylady. Certainly gives me a weird feeling seeing the photos in the report, and recognising rooms I had lessons in (now semi-derelict). Sad that it's been stripped of a lot of its interior original features and the large 'assembly' hall looks really sad. It used to have a beautiful wooden floor that we were made to take our stiletto heeled shoes off before we could walk in there.  Makes me sad, but hopefully it will go on to other uses.


----------



## audi-adam

Foxylady said:


> Ah, is that the old, concrete-cancer one next to the new one? I've been wondering about that myself.




thats the one , i know its modern , but still an interesting explore none the less


----------

